# So... the Dark Knight Rises



## Setsuna (Jun 27, 2012)

I want to see this movie, but there's a part of me that's afraid that it won't be very good. Like, every time a band that I really love puts out a new album, I get really nervous that I'm going to hate it until I actually listen to the album and go, 'Oh, OK, that was great!' Plus, if it's anything like the last Batman, it does start to get old when people are just quoting it... and quoting it... and ranting about how wonderful it is, like, six months later. If I have to hear 'Let's put a smile on that face!' one more time...


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## rockthered101 (Jan 3, 2011)

Saw the midnight release. I was kind of dissapointed actually. They _really_ strayed from the comic books and Nolan seemed to have made up a lot of things to fit his plot. It was also a bit more political than it had to be. I know the movies aren't the same as the comic books but part of me was just hoping this was "Knightfall" plot and it did not turn out how I expected at all. I have to say, its my least favorite of the three in this trilogy. 
Though I admit Anne Hathaway was AWESOME as Catwoman. Go see it just for her really...


----------



## 29885 (Nov 29, 2011)

Saw DKR yesterday and honestly, the whole thing collapsed unto itself. So many technicalities that just ruined the film overall. I know it's a superhero-movie, but even those have to be somewhat credible and not just rely on what's convenient at the time. The music was never memorable, just a rehash of those same old "epic" tunes which hold no lasting affect - they just feel run-off-the-milly. Nolan tried to implement comical relief the way he did in TDK, but it just doesn't work without a character who's actually supposed to be messed up and comical. It all just felt misplaced and so obviously cliché and crowd pleasing. The end just left me feeling annoyed, if not even pissed. Nolan has no guts at all, he seemingly just wants to milk the franchise.

The only thing I actually enjoyed was Bane and the social commentary. But overall, this movie doesn't deserve any more than 6/10. Even the people at Rotten Tomatoes have lost their minds.


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

@reduce didn't Rotten Tomatoes get death threats for bad reviews of TDKR? The Batman fans are starting to sound like the Twilight ones  lol


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

FigureSkater said:


> @_reduce_ didn't Rotten Tomatoes get death threats for bad reviews of TDKR? The Batman fans are starting to sound like the Twilight ones  lol


That irritated me. Sending death threats over reviews of a damn movie? Take a deep breath and relax. And then you had the Aurora, Colorado tragedy, which irritated me even more that people sent death threats over a movie review when innocent people lost their lives because of some lunatic.


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

Master Mind said:


> That irritated me. Sending death threats over reviews of a damn movie? Take a deep breath and relax. And then you had the Aurora, Colorado tragedy, which irritated me even more that people sent death threats over a movie review when innocent people lost their lives because of some lunatic.


Some people get a little too obsessive & ruin things for everybody :dry:


----------



## ScotterTheOtter (Oct 26, 2011)

As a big time Batman fan I really enjoyed this movie. It wasn't as good as The Dark Knight IMO, but it was still very solid. Tom Hardy was fantastic as Bane, Anne Hathaway was a great Selina Kyle and the twist ending was exactly what I was hoping for. A few little things here and there bugged me, but overall it was a great ending to a great saga.


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

Ugh. I bought a ticket and there's a showing in 14 minutes. It takes 10 minutes to get there. The reason I haven't left the house is because I just don't feel like seeing it. What a waste. I don't know why, I've always had an aversion to Dark Knight and now this. I have never even watched either of them and these are the only two movies I have pass over time and time again despite rave reviews. I'm genuinely baffled and wasted 15 dollars. Oh well. Stupid of me to think just because I spent money, that's enough motivation for me to go.


----------



## Antichrist (Apr 6, 2012)

Shit film. Over the top, sentimental garbage. Bad writing, does not follow the original story very much and caught the characters off their personalities too often. Batman Begins was great, but I really can not appreciate these blockbuster sellouts: they scream at raking in profits with a stellar cast, but they fall short on plot elements and original development. It'll be a great success for the majority of the public. Lots of action, snarky personalities, and idiotic twists that were all too obvious for any insightful person. 

1/5. At least Murphy made an appearance and Bane had one decent line.


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

I didn't like the film. There were multiple problems. I hated that they spent 2 hours making Bane this big villain only to completely take away all of his agency at the last minute by saying it was actually someone else behind the scenes pulling all the strings. Most of the people in power during the beginning of the film were so incompetent they damn near bordered on becoming imbeciles. Batman not being Batman anymore was a cope out, and everyone giving up and rolling over and letting Bane turn Gotham into some kind of failed state was beyond ridiculous. What's worse is that the theme was already attempted in one of the scenes with the Joker in The Dark Knight. It's that same premise just upped to eleven with Rises. The only things about the film that were worthwhile were Gordon, Alfred and John Blake.


----------



## CoopV (Nov 6, 2011)

Some of my thoughts after seeing the movie tonight...

The last one was better. This one failed at fitting too many characters into 2h 45m

Couldn't understand half the **** Bane said

Catwoman was the most interesting character yet completely underdeveloped

Her romance with Batman is poorly written. Like I totally hate you and then oh yea I'm supposed to randomly land a kiss on you... it's on the script

Parts of the film were like the last one, Angels and Demons, Charlie Wilson's War and Jesus Christ 

I failed at trying to understand the political message behind the film. All I know is that the CEOs of companies are not as moral as the original founder. And communism is bad. And terrorists are bred from kids living in poor conditions. And the occupiers and anarchists don't know what they're asking for. But as much as it seemed pro-capitalist and anti-socialist I had no idea in the current state of the country what the film is trying to tell people to do.

And the surprise at the end wasn't so surprising.. and I was creeped by the movie worker that kept checking the emergency exit

3/5 stars.. maybe 2/5 but Catwoman made it 3 hehe. Bane was a bloody boring brute.


----------



## missushoney (May 16, 2011)

I wanted to see it because of Joseph Gordon Levitt. Everything else was fun and interesting, but the overall feeling of joy came from getting to see him. Such a cutie for some reason. I was hoping for a bad guy that I would like but I didn't really like him at all. I liked catwoman enough and the movie itself was an action packed blockbuster which is something I greatly enjoy. For it being the type of movie it was, it did a good job at it. I'd give it 8.5/10.


----------



## Radish (Jul 12, 2012)

Everyone's a critic. Rather, it seems, everyone wants to be a critic...

I particularly enjoyed this film, in part because of the action/destruction/chaos that Batman has to rise up against, but also because it isn't just its own movie, separate from the other two, but rather, it is good at unifying with the previous two in multiple dimensions. Where Ra's al Ghul was previously opposed to Batman in terms of his ideals and standards, the Joker was opposed to Batman for the sake of it. Now we have Bane as a villain, who's actions to me represented his pure evil and wrath towards the world which had betrayed him. 

As for Batman himself... SPOILER (don't look if you haven't seen the movie but you care): 
* *




While I already knew that Bane was not only a strong, determined adversary but was also tactically advanced, I had NO IDEA that Nolan would have that one fight scene where Batman actually lost... very badly. I didn't know how Batman would even make it through to the end of the story at this point. I was in fact legitimately worried for Batman, though briefly, during this scene. I've seen tons and tons of movies... this never happens to me. Then, the element of Bruce Wayne having to rise to the occasion was presented in a new light than that of other films. For both of those things, I applaud Nolan and his fellow movie-makers.




I will say that I never really figured out what's up with the Bat-vehicles... I mean, I'm no expert but can it REALLY look like that and actually FLY? I guess it sort of fits in with the Tumbler... 

Additionally, well, despite the fact that I'm kind of left wishing that there would be more to see after this movie, it is a conclusion after all and I'm glad that it's a conclusion; this resolution was absolutely necessary, but I'm also glad that I got a good climax before it was all over.

My advice? Depending on who you are, you may not want to see it... but I think most people feel better about this movie after watching it. Unlike the Avengers (I still can't stand that movie...), the one called Hype is not paying his dues to The Dark Knight Rises. Just go see it already! You've spent $10-20 on dumber things, you have no excuse! :tongue:


----------



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

I was disappointed. It was a good movie with a lot of great moments. But overall, it came up short. Looking forward to a reboot in a few years--hopefully this time they'll hire a director who actually understands the source material.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

I thought it was good, but not as good as Dark Knight. I loved how they incorporated so much stuff from the entire trilogy, such as the subtlety where Ra's says "if somebody stands in the way of true justice, you simply walk up behind them, and stab them in the heart," and then Talia does just that in the city hall. I liked the twists, regardless of the fact that they were pretty predictable to me. I believe Nolan ended the trilogy as well as he could, not only that he left it completely open for an obvious reboot with Nightwing/Robin. The ending reminded me a lot of Inception, but that's not really a bad thing. 

I think the acting was top notch. The success of Bane and Catwoman equaled the unparalleled job Heath did with the Joker IMHO. Both were fantastic. Really liked Alfred as well. The only actor I was disappointed in, was Gordon. But overall, very good.

I absolutely loved the first fight scene. I loved the pissed off/furious/desperate portrayal by Bale, and the feeling of just knowing something bad was going to happen to Batman. That was by far the most brutal hand-to-hand fight scene I've seen in a PG-13 film that isn't a martial arts film. 

The movie seemed to be as deep as Batman Begins. I don't know why, but despite the length, superfluous cast, etc. it just didn't really have that "blockbuster" shallow feel to it. Some of the parts were rushed due to an already very long film, but that's understandable. For example I would have liked if the prison/pit part with Batman actually consisted of more than 5-10 minutes of talking to the weird guy the trailers deceive you as Alfred. For example why the hell would everybody be chanting for him to leave? There was no depth to that particular part of the story, just Batman is left there, gets healed, and then leaves after two predictable failures. 

I think if this movie is released as a 3+ hour extended version with some of the issues addressed with deleted scenes it has a chance to rival Dark Knight, but as it sits, it's one notch below, still one of my favorites.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Okay so I saw the movie Sunday and it was AWESOME! Christopher Nolan is now one of my favorite directors. I can't wait to see Man Of Steel next year!


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

I saw it and I loved it. I was skeptical about Anne Hathaway as Catwoman, but I think she did a fantastic job. I was excited to see Tom Hardy as Bane and I think he pulled the role off quite well (though, I do agree with what you said about that whole plot twist regarding his character, @Arrow). I also really liked the fact Nolan explored Alfred and Bruce's relationship. They've tried to give Bruce Wayne a lot more depth in previous incarnations of the Batman franchise, and it hasn't always worked. But I really feel like seeing Bruce through Alfred's eyes drove it home for me. I choked up at pretty much all of the scenes between the two characters. 

I think I need to marathon this, because I feel like I'm missing a few things from not having seen Batman Begins or The Dark Knight for a while now. I might try to find a cinema that's showing all three films back-to-back as that might bring me up to speed on things. But overall I was really pleased with what I saw. And I am glad they said nothing about the Joker in this film. Nolan himself specifically said he wanted to leave that be because he didn't want to try to explain the Joker away in some demeaning fashion that would insult Heath's memory. I think he made a good choice with that one. 

Can't wait to see this one again!


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

I liked the film. And thought the twist with Talia was perfect, otherwise it wouldve really bothered me. The thought of Bane being Ra's Al Gouls son would have been completely unbearable. The thought of him being the leader of the league of shadows now, was already annoying me. But when the Talia twist came, I was relieved.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

Arrow said:


> I didn't like the film.


----------

